# card reader via bluetooth?



## CharlieB (Dec 21, 2012)

Just wondering, is there any BlueTooth device that is stand alone (say, battery powered) that will read a memory card.

The upcoming situation is that I'll be shooting remotely, will have access to power, but only a tablet to transfer to. The tablet has no usb, just a bluetooth connection (and wifi).

For that matter, is there any stand alone WiFi card readers... that would do even better than BlueTooth!


----------



## bycostello (Dec 21, 2012)

wouldn't that be a 6d?


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 23, 2012)

Found it!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1JM0HJ0687

This does WiFi and what they call "OTG" USB

That'll do it. OTG is "on the go" USB, which means the device itself becomes a file server.

I can plug my CF card reader into the USB, connect via wifi and transfer to tablet.

A whole lot cheaper than Canon's wifi grip!


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Found it!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1JM0HJ0687
> 
> This does WiFi and what they call "OTG" USB
> ...


It says it takes "TF Card" and somebody on Yahoo Answers says that is a Micro SD card! You had better see the unit before buying it. May be it can connect to a card reader via the USB port - does not mention that though...


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 25, 2012)

EyeFi? or are you needing CF? Or a CamRanger - 

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/12/20/camranger-wirelessly-control-canon-and-nikon-dslrs-with-an-ios-device/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd be very cautious about buying something like this from Hong Kong. It has no reviews, and likely no support, and who knows if there will be fixes to firmware or software glitches.


----------

